# Painted/Magnetized Devilfish and Firewarrior Squad for sale!



## Perrind (Jul 7, 2010)

I recently bought a Devilfish and 12 Firewarriors from my LGS owner. They are painted and magnetized. The burst cannon on the front of the Devilfish is magnetized to come off so that breaking it is very difficult. Also included is two painted gun drones for the Devilfish. The Firewarriors come with 12 magnetized pulse rifles, and 6 magnetized pulse carbines. I bought them to run as pathfinders, seeing how they would be painted differently from the rest of my army and very easy to tell, but I have discovered I don't like pathfinders. I'm looking to either sell them for $80 (not including shipping and handling). I'm located in AR, USA for anyone who wants to wonder about shipping. Also, please tell me where you are located, so I can figure in the correct shipping and handling and not undercharge or overcharge anyone 

If anyone wants to email or pm me, I will set up an ebay auction with a buy it now at $80 and pm them or email them the auction info right as I create it. Please, only contact me if seriously interested.

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------

